# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple представила новые Mac Pro и новый 27-дюймовый монитор

## SDA

Компания Apple анонсировала обновленную линейку настольных ПК Mac Pro. Компьютеры оснащаются четырех- и 6-ядерными процессорами Intel Xeon последнего поколения с расположением всех ядер на одном кремниевом кристалле, поддержкой Turbo Boost и Hyper-Threading, и новой графической подсистемой ATI. Все это позволяет увеличить производительность систем максимум на 50% в сравнении с Mac Pro предыдущего поколения, отмечается в пресс-релизе.

На выбор доступно две модели. Первая стоимостью $2499 комплектуется одним четырехъядерным процессором Xeon W3530 с частотой 2,8 ГГц, 3 ГБ ОЗУ (DDR3 ECC 1066 МГц), жестким диском на 1 ТБ и графическим процессором ATI Radeon HD 5770 с 1 ГБ памяти GDDR5. Вторая стоимостью $3499 — двумя четырехъядерными процессорами Xeon E5620 с частотой 2,4 ГГц и 6 ГБ ОЗУ. 

Первая модель может быть укомплектована более мощным четырехъядерным процессором Xeon W3565 с частотой 3,2 ГГц или 6-ядерным процессором Xeon W3680 с частотой 3,3 ГГц. Вторая модель — двумя 6-ядерными процессорами Xeon X5650 (2,66 ГГц) или Xeon X5670 (2,93 ГГц). Также можно установить четыре HDD емкостью по 2 ТБ, два графических процессора с 1 ГБ видеопамяти каждый и нарастить объем ОЗУ до 32 ГБ (вторая модель). Кроме того, впервые покупателям доступен опциональный SSD емкостью 512 МБ. Твердотельных накопителей можно поставить столько же, сколько жестких дисков — четыре.
Apple также представила новый широкоформатный монитор LED Cinema Display с диагональю экрана 27 дюймов и разрешением 2560 x 1440 пикселей. Экран выполнен по технологии IPS, обеспечивающей углы обзоры 178 градусов. Монитор оснащен видеокамерой iSight, микрофоном, динамиками и хабом на три порта USB 2.0 с возможностью зарядки портативной электроники. Кроме того, монитор оснащен датчиком освещенности, автоматически регулирующим яркость подсветки, как в MacBook. 
Новые Mac Pro появятся в продаже в августе. Монитор — в сентябре. Стоимость монитора составит $999. 

http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....0/07/28/402861

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

